# Spike's Ultra



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

When I got Basch for Christmas, my mother-in-law gave me a bag of Spike's Ultra that she had gotten from the breeder. I had never used it before, but since part of the deal was to use this food first or the refund (in case he got very sick or died) was void, that's what I've been giving him. I'm getting close to the end of the bag, so I was wondering if I should buy him more or if this is a good food to keep feeding him?

Here is the ingredients list and protein/fat content: http://www.pet-pro.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5

If I keep him on it, should I mix it with anything? Thanks! =]

p.s. I do give him 2-3 meal worms twice a week right now as he is just barely 3 months old.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Spike's isn't a bad food, it's considered the best hedgehog food available. The Ultra formula looks better than some of the others, at least - no corn. So it's a decent quality food...but it's ridiculously expensive, compared to the prices of good quality cat foods that would have the same quality ingredients (or possibly better - even the Ultra formula still has a couple of iffy ingredients). 

Personally, I wouldn't bother ordering more because of the price. You could find plenty of good cat foods for half the price. But it's up to you, and if he likes it and you don't mind spending the money, it's not a bad food to keep ordering.  I'd still find at least one good quality cat food to mix in with it though, since it's best to have a mix of two or more foods. There's a sticky in the list at the top of this forum with a list of recommended brands that you could check out & see if anything is available near you. The requirements on what to look for in terms of ingredients & nutritional analysis are in the Beginner's Guide sticky.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help Lillysmommy! I'll definitely be checking that out.


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

He was your christmas present from your mother in law??? Man you have the best mother in law ever.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

@Jocelyn3113 Haha! She is pretty great. My hedgehog passed away 5 days before Christmas, so she contacted my husband about getting me a baby for my present. She drove 3 hours away to pick out a baby hedgie and my hubby paid for it. It was a really sweet gesture and such a surprise! I couldn't love my baby Basch more! ^_^


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

That is awesome (not the part about the hog that passed away of course). My mother in law does nothing but complain about my pets, my home, my finances, my relationship with her son, how much I make (as in more then him which concerns her greatly), and just me in general. I would like to give her a hedgehog for christmas... in her slipper maybe lol


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

@Jocelyn3113 LOL! xD Owch! Maybe she should own a hedgehog so she can learn to appreciate their grumpy awesomeness. Then perhaps she would lay off of you a little!


----------

